# Cats worming questions. And profender missing fur?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

My cats have been treated with the pro fender spot on dewormer (medium size) a few days or so ago and both still have White hard bits stuck to their fur. How long will that take to go? Should we wipe it with warm water?

My main question is I'm worried about my boy Muffin as he has quite a bit of fur missing where it was applied. It looked quite pink. I cant see any blood, sores or anything and I will keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't worsen or spread. I don't know how soon this happened to him and I cant as of yet see anything like that on my girls neck. I shall check her properly when I can.

They have used this treatment once before ages ago as they wernt getting on with the tablets and as far as I know they were fine with it then.
Maybe my boy has developed an allergy from it or maybe it was a different dose, I dunno.

Another thing is I think it must've been a day or so after it was applied he was sitting alone, then meowed funny a few times, ran around and was sick. Then he looked guilty and has been fine ever since..running, playing, eating, beating up his sister as normal. It's only now I've noticed the fur missing. I know it's a side effect but I'm worried something else will progress. I have since read some pretty nasty things about this stuff and also that it doesn't get rid of the worms, so will not be using it again. They always go to get weighed at the vets when it's worming time so they will just have to go back onto tablets and have it done there instead. I much preferred that lovely thick paste stuff in the syringe they used to have as kittens that they loved so much!!

Will it hurt them going back onto tablets instead of a different make next time?

I don't know if this is relavant or not but after the treatment we kept them apart for an hour and then kept an eye on them as advised. A day later it was still greasy. The next day it must've been my boy had been washing his sisters neck a lot and then was sick the next day so maybe that's why. It had already been a couple of days since application and although I told him no I wasn't sure if it mattered anymore. So it mustve been three to four days after treatmnt he was sick then (the night after he washed her). I would've thought though it wpuleve effected him straight away if it was that. 

Cats often meow before sick or hairballs as far as I read, but he never meows normally before being sick that ive heard and he's a very vocal cat
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone please?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> My cats have been treated with the pro fender spot on dewormer (medium size)
> 
> *never heard of it*
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I've never used it, or heard of it for that matter. All I can suggest is, if you're worried, give your vets a quick ring.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Never heard of it either, so can't comment. I've always used tablets, when I used to worm my cats (haven't wormed them for about 6 or more years though) and liquid for the kittens.

If your cats don't hunt and haven't had fleas, so you don't need to treat for tapeworm, you could worm them with Drontal which is a beef flavoured tablet that you could crush into their food - at least it was when I was worming, could have changed by now! :blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

From what i have read its a broad spectrum wormer which your cats wouldnt need being indoor cats. Hes probably had a slight reaction to it. I would switch to a tablet tbh


----------

